# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  EE.UU.: miel para diabéticos gracias a la nanotecnología y la stevia

## Polinizaciones

*Un ex científico de la NASA desarrolló un nuevo polen híbrido que puede alimentar a las abejas para crear un tipo especial de miel para los diabéticos.*El alimento de la abeja elaborado con extracto de la planta de stevia y con cera de abejas, ha sido desarrollado y está siendo probado en los bosques tropicales de Malasia. La miel producida puede venderse en los mercados mundiales a pacientes con diabetes tipos I y II.El polen híbrido fue inventado por un ex becario de la NASA, el Dr. Joseph A. Resnick, principal investigador en la Universidad de Malaysia Terengganu y consultor de algunas empresas internacionales de alimentos, alta tecnología y compañías de productos cosméticos.Liderando el equipo de investigadores locales y científicos de la NASA, además de otros investigadores corporativos e institucionales, el trabajo de Resnick se centra en el descubrimiento de los compuestos de una nueva planta en los bosques tropicales de Malasia, China y México.El equipo también ha identificado y desarrollado nuevas formulaciones que pueden ser usadas para desarrollar la planta madre, productos sustentables que pueden ser usados como suplementos alimentarios para las abejas en tratamientos de los trastornos de la colmena y para el uso en planes de salud humana tales como la miel creada.El equipo de investigadores de Resnick utilizaron la tecnología de microcápsula spun off de proyectos anteriores de la NASA para crear el polen híbrido, nuevo suplemento alimenticio de las abejas para crear el nuevo tipo de miel que puede ser consumida por los diabéticos.Para producir esta nueva miel, las abejas se alimentan del polen formulado que se hace con cera de abejas natural y extractos de stevia, envasado en microcápsulas del tamaño de los granos de polen.La stevia que ha sido utilizada en la medicina tradicional China durante miles de años contiene Rebaudisol AE y X, compuestos que tienen un gran número de beneficios para la salud de los seres humanos y que han sido probados para curar algunas enfermedades.En el estudio, Resnick detalló los recientes avances del equipo en el desarrollo de un sistema de entrega utilizando cera convencional. El nuevo alimento de abeja contiene nutrientes que pueden ayudar a las abejas a producir más huevos y más productos de la miel. La tecnología tiene el potencial para ser utilizado en un amplio rango de aplicaciones.Las partículas son idénticas en tamaño y peso que las típicamente recolectadas por las abejas cuando ellas  recopilan los granos de polen como alimento, dijo Resnick. Usando el instrumento que desarrolló en colaboración con otros investigadores, se crearon las microcápsulas que tienen 20 micrones de diámetro.Durante el proceso de fabricación, se coloca una cantidad de néctar líquido especial dentro de las pequeñas esferas que son el tamaño ideal para que las abejas las lleven a la colmena, donde puede ser utilizado y asimilado por la colonia.Las microesferas son fácilmente llevadas por las abejas en los sacos situados sobre las patas traseras, los mismos donde llevan los granos de polen naturales, explicó Resnick y agregó que sus estudios muestran que las abejas consumirán alrededor de 10 gramos del nuevo material durante un período de 6 días.Las observaciones iniciales de campo, realizadas durante la actual temporada del monzón en Malasia, han convencido a Resnick que esta sustancia es ideal para todos los apicultores por su uso como suplemento para las abejas durante la temporada del monzón y el invierno en todo el mundo.También podría ayudar a detener la extinción de la M. beecheii en Yucatán, México, donde algunos apicultores reportan la pérdida de hasta un 40% de sus abejas durante los meses de invierno o durante la temporada del monzón en el trópico.Las microcápsulas también pueden utilizarse como un sistema de entrega de antibióticos por ejemplo, para tratar enfermedades de la colmena como la AFB y otras enfermedades que las abejas pueden llevar a la colmena. Ellas se pueden producir en escalas macro, micro, nano, pico y femto y puede contener cualquier cosa que quepa.Pruebas de campo del nuevo alimento de abeja se han puesto en práctica en Estados Unidos, China y Malasia con estudios adicionales previstos en Yucatán y Brasil. Resnick dijo que planea usar otra variación del polen hibrido para atender la extinción de la M. beecheii, que está causando estragos en América Latina.Fuente: foodnavigator-asia.com: diabetic honey a reality thanks to nanotechnology and stevia   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Australia: realizan estudios clínicos para evaluar uso de miel para tratar problemas de sequedad ocular Artículo: Piura está preparada para enfrentar El Niño gracias al Gobierno Central Nueva Zelanda: códigos QR para mejorar la trazabilidad de la miel Artículo: 2013, un año de máximos históricos para la miel Argentina: etiquetas electrónicas para garantizar trazabilidad de la miel

----------

